# Guide to 12V LED power drivers



## Oznog (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd like to use this thread to list all the known constant-current buck converters suitable for 12V use currently available. Personally, I keep looking and finding new ones and have never seen a central resource. Please respond with any that you find and I'll keep updating the list at the top.

Higher frequency lowers the required inductor size and seeing as this is the largest/most expensive part this is very significant. Constant Freq is for (Vin/Vled)>0.5. Typically Constant-Toff is needed for (Vin/Vled)>0.5 to avoid stability/harmonics problems. Constant Freq and Constant-Toff use different inductor selection methods (check the part's datasheet and/or appnotes). Lower feedback voltage reduces the wattage requirement on the feedback resistor- 250mV @ 2.8V for a P7 is 0.7W, a BIG SMD resistor! Internal transistor devices may present additional thermal limits on the current, the pkgs are small and the rds-on significant. The external transistor may place additional limits on max freq of external transistor parts, check the part's driving current vs the ext transistor's gate charge.

If I can't find singles off-the-shelf at Digikey or Mouser I'm calling it "limited distribution". You do your own shopping.

*External Transistors*

HV9910B: Supertex. 8V-450V Vin. External transistor, constant freq or constant-Toff, freq programmable up to 100KHz, 250mV feedback, linear or PWM dimming. This is a slightly improved version of the HV9910.

MXHV9910: IXYS clone of HV9910 (Future Electronics). Limited to 400V Vin. Spec seems to suggest max freq of 64KHz.

QX9910: QXMD version of 9910 (limited distribution). 2.5V-450V Vin. 2MHz max freq. 

*Internal Transistors*

ZXLD1360: Zetex. 7V to 30V (transient 40V) Vin. 1A internal transistor rds-on .5ohm typ 1 ohm max. Freq 280KHz recommended/1 MHz max. 100mV feedback. linear dimming.

ZXLD1362: Zetex. 6v-60V Vin, 1A internal transistor rds-on .5ohm typ 1 ohm max, freq 300KHz recommended/500KHz max, 100mV feedback, linear dimming.

ZXLD1350: Zetex, 350mA version.

PT4105: Micro Bridge Technology (limited distribution). 5v-18v, 20V ab max. Internal transistor, Iled >600mA @5v Vin, >1A @12V Vin, 200mV feedback voltage. 500KHz, internally fixed. PWM dimming.

NCP/NCV3065. ON Semiconductor. 3v-40V. 1.5A internal _bipolar darlington transistor_ (check dropout voltage and thermal limit issues), 235mV feedback, 250KHz, linear/PWM dimming.

ZD850: Zywyn (currently very limited distribution). AC/DC capability (internal rectifier): • 4~16VAC on VAC1 and VAC2 with current up to 350mA • 5~27VDC on VAC1 and VAC2 or on HVCC and PGND with current up to 800mA • 5~16VDC on HVCC and PGND with current up to 1.5A. 30VDC absolute max. 200mV feedback. 500KHz.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 8, 2008)

Oznog said:


> Personally, I keep looking and finding new ones and have never seen a central resource.


Hey, sorry, I do my best. Have you been looking in the right section? This thread should go in the Electronics forum.


----------



## Oznog (Sep 8, 2008)

Huh, no I hadn't seen that. Personally though I love CPF, it's divided into too many ill-chosen forums- you're under "Flashlight Electronics" and I'm looking for automotive type stuff which isn't flashlights. I've been Moved By Admin for that kind of thing in the past. A good example of a forum being overly specific unfortunately.

Actually I'm primarily interested in the driver _chips_, not the driver _boards_. Any plans to list the chips? (lemme continue that thought over there).


----------



## snarfer (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes it seems that the LED forum has absorbed the *non*-flashlight electronics posts. 

On the subject of driver ICs, I wonder if you could be a little more specific on what you want. I mean potentially this is a list that could contain a very large number of power conversion ICs, perhaps several hundred, many have which weren't really intended for driving LEDs, but which could be used for such applications. Also there are numerous ICs designed for multiple topologies, or which contain multiple switches which can be configured in different conversion topologies. 

Potentially this could be a very useful resource and it certainly would not duplicate the other thread at all. I was just looking through the directories in which I save datasheets for DC-DC conversion ICs and LED Driver ICs, and found at least 200 files. And those were just the ones I saved.

Maybe if you started a shared spreadsheet or something you could keep the data under control. Also there certainly appears to be interest in this forum for driver ICs that are not buck type, so why stop there? Why not include buck-boost, boost, SEPIC, forward, flyback, resonant, and all the others since there is so much overlap?


----------



## Oznog (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, today *I'm* only interested in bucks. Actually the list of practical bucks in current-mode is pretty limited, what's up there seems to sum up most of it. I needed to write them up in my notes anyways.

Bucks all run on basically the same principle and are easy to boil down to a few spec features for a comparison sheet. The other converters are a lot more complicated and difficult to tell the whole story in a couple of lines like this.

If you wanna write up comparison sheets, have at it, but I think it would be best to add any buck stuff you can find to this one buck list.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd have to agree with snarfer that this could be very useful, and without duplicating information. You seem to be aiming for more technical info than I do, for example. I'd recommend though that you make it clearer it's about (buck) driver chips not boards.

I do think of the Flashlight Electronics forum as a general light-related Electronics forum. The Non-flashlight Electronics forum is full of watches, audio equipment, cellphones, cameras, etc, not items to relating directly to making light. And surely for it to be flashlight specific would create a huge amount of repetition, as cyclists discuss electronics for bike lights while automotive threads discuss the same electronics for use in cars. There does seem to be a lot of overlap at times, for example I've wondered if I should post about an LED headlamp mod in the LED forum, or the Headlamp forum, or the Modified forum. I don't see how it could really be improved.


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Shamelessly pulled from the Future Electronics website... (futurelightingsolutions.com)

Semiman

Type Supplier Part Number Datasheet Vin (DC) Vout (max, DC) Iout (max, mA)
Buck
Melexis MLX10803 View 6 to 32 32 External
National Semiconductor LM3401 View 4.5 to 35 35 External
National Semiconductor LM3407 View 4.5 to 30 27 350
National Semiconductor LM3402 View 6 to 42 41 500
National Semiconductor LM3402HV View 6 to 75 74 500
National Semiconductor LM3404 View 6 to 42 41 1200
National Semiconductor LM3406 View 6 to 42 37 1500
National Semiconductor LM3406HV View 6 to 75 67 1500
National Semiconductor LM3405A View 3 to 22 21 1000
National Semiconductor LM3404HV View 6 to 75 74 1500
National Semiconductor LM3489 View 4.5 to 35 Adjustable External
Sipex SP6137 View 3 to 20 3 to 15 External
STMicroelectronics L6902 View 8 to 36 34 1000
Zetex ZXLD1350E5 View 9 to 30 30 350
Zetex ZXLD1350 View 7 to 30 30 350
Zetex ZXLD1360 View 7 to 30 30 1000
Zetex ZXLD1362 View 6 to 60 60 1000
Zetex ZXLD1320 View 4 to 18 18 1500
National Semiconductor LM2734 View 3 to 20 18 1000
Sipex SP7601 View 4.5 to 29 29 External
Catalyst CAT4201 View 6.5 to 20 32 350
Buck or Boost
ON Semiconductor NCP3163 View 2.5 to 40 40 3000
ON Semiconductor NCP3065 View 3.0 to 40 40 1500
National Semiconductor LM3423 View 4.5 to 75 75 External
National Semiconductor LM3421 View 4.5 to 75 75 External
Zetex ZXLD1322 View 2.5 to 15 15 700
SEPIC,Boost, flyback
National Semiconductor LM3478 View 2.97 to 40 Adjustable External


----------



## snarfer (Sep 8, 2008)

Buck regulators with Vin max >= 12 volts pulled from Linear.com:


```
Vin	 Vin	 Output  Vout 	Monolithic	Multiple Output
		 Min	 Max	 Current Min 		Synchronous	 Packages
 		 V 	 V 	 A  	 V 	yes/no 	yes/no 	yes/no 	 						
  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  
LT1074	 	 7.3 	 45 	 4.4 	 2.21 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DD-5, DD-7, T5, T7 
LT1074HV	 7.3 	 65 	 4.5 	 2.21 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DD-5, DD-7, T5, T7 
LT1076		 7.3 	 45 	 1.6 	 2.21 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DD-5, DD-7, T5, T7 
LT1076-5	 7.3 	 45 	 1.6 	 5 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DD-5, DD-7,T5,T7 
LT1076HV	 7.3 	 64 	 1.6 	 2.21 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DD-5, DD-7, T5, T7 
LT1176	 	 7.3 	 35 	 0.96 	 2.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 N-8,SO-20 
LT1339	  	 9 	 60 	 30 	 1.25 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SO-20 
LT1374	 	 5 	 25 	 3.6 	 2.42 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-8, DD-7, T5, TSSOP-16 
LT1374HV	 5 	 32 	 3.6 	 2.42 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-8, DD-7, T5, TSSOP-16 
LT1375	 	 5 	 25 	 1.2 	 2.42 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 N-8,SO-8,SO-16 
LT1375HV	 5 	 30 	 1.2 	 2.42 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 N-8,SO-8,SO-16 
LT1616	 	 3.6 	 25 	 0.504 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 ThinSOT 
LT1676	 	 7.4 	 60 	 0.44 	 1.24 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-8 
LT1765	 	 3 	 25 	 2.4 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-8, TSSOP-16E 
LT1766	 	 5.5 	 60 	 1.2 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16, TSSOP-16E 
LT1767	 	 3 	 25 	 1.2 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-8, MS-8E 
LT1776	 	 7.4 	 40 	 0.56 	 1.24 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 N-8,SO-8 
LT1777	 	 7 	 48 	 0.44 	 1.24 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-16 
LT1912	 	 3.6 	 36 	 2 	 0.79 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-10 
LT1913	 	 3.6 	 25 	 3.5 	 0.79 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-10 
LT1933	 	 3.6 	 36 	 0.6 	 1.245 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 ThinSOT, DFN-6 
LT1934	 	 3.2 	 34 	 0.3 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 ThinSOT, DFN-6 
LT1934-1	 3.2 	 34 	 0.07 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 ThinSOT 
LT1936	 	 3.6 	 36 	 1.4 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-8E 
LT1938	 	 3.6 	 25 	 2.2 	 1.265 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-10 
LT1939	 	 3 	 25 	 2 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 DFN-12 
LT1940	 	 3.6 	 25 	 1.4 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT1941	 	 3.5 	 25 	 3 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 TSSOP-28 
LT1943	 	 4.5 	 22 	 2.4 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 TSSOP-28E 
LT1956	 	 5.5 	 60 	 1.2 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16, TSSOP-16E 
LT1959	 	 4 	 15 	 3.6 	 1.21 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-8,DD-7 
LT1976	 	 3.3 	 60 	 1.24 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16, TSSOP-16E 
LT1977	 	 3.3 	 60 	 1.24 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16 
LT3430	 	 5.5 	 60 	 2.75 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT3430-1	 5.5 	 60 	 2.75 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT3431	 	 5.5 	 60 	 2.75 	 1.2 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT3433	 	 4 	 60 	 0.4 	 3.3 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16 
LT3434	 	 3.3 	 60 	 2.4 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16 
LT3435	 	 3.3 	 60 	 2.4 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16 
LT3437	 	 3.3 	 80 	 0.4 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-10, TSSOP-16 
LT3470	 	 4 	 40 	 0.2 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 ThinSOT, DFN-8 
LT3470A	 	 4 	 40 	 0.25 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-8 
LT3480	 	 3.6 	 60 	 2 	 0.79 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-10, MS-10 
LT3481	 	 3.6 	 36 	 2 	 1.265 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-10, DFN-10 
LT3493	 	 3.6 	 40 	 1.2 	 0.78 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-6 
LT3493-3	 6.8 	 40 	 1.2 	 0.78 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-6 
LT3500	 	 3 	 40 	 2 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 DFN-12 
LT3501	 	 3.3 	 25 	 3 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 TSSOP-20 
LT3502	 	 3 	 40 	 0.5 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-8, MS-10 
LT3503	 	 3.6 	 20 	 1 	 0.78 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-6 
LT3505	 	 3.6 	 36 	 1.2 	 0.78 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-8, MS-8E 
LT3506	 	 3.6 	 25 	 1.6 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 DFN-16, TSSOP-16 
LT3506A	 	 3.6 	 25 	 1.6 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 DFN-16, TSSOP-16 
LT3507	 	 4 	 36 	 2.4 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 QFN-38 
LT3508	 	 3.7 	 36 	 1.4 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 TSSOP-16, QFN-24 
LT3510	 	 3.3 	 25 	 2 	 0.8 	 yes 	 no 	 yes 	 TSSOP-20 
LT3653	 	 7.5 	 30 	 1.2 	 5 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-8 
LT3680	 	 3.6 	 36 	 3.5 	 0.79 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-10, DFN-10 
LT3681	 	 3.6 	 36 	 2 	 1.265 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-14 
LT3684	 	 3.6 	 36 	 2 	 1.265 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-10, DFN-10 
LT3685	 	 3.6 	 60 	 2 	 0.79 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 DFN-10, MS-10 
LT3693	 	 3.6 	 36 	 3.5 	 0.79 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 MS-10, DFN-10 
LT3724	 	 4 	 60 	 5 	 1.23 	 no 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT3740	 	 2.2 	 22 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 DFN-16 
LT3742	 	 4 	 30 	 5 	 0.8 	 no 	 no 	 yes 	 QFN-24 
LT3800	 	 4 	 60 	 15 	 1.231 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT3844	 	 4 	 60 	 10 	 1.231 	 no 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16E 
LT3845	 	 7.5 	 60 	 10 	 1.231 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 TSSOP-16 
LTC1174	 	 4 	 13.5 	 0.432 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 N-8,SO-8 
LTC1174HV	 4 	 18.5 	 0.432 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 N-8,SO-8 
LTC1265	 	 4 	 13 	 0.96 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-14 
LTC1433	 	 3.5 	 13.5 	 0.48 	 1.3 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 TSSOP-16, TSSOP-20 
LTC1434	 	 3.5 	 13.5 	 0.48 	 1.3 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SSOP-16, SSOP-20 
LTC1574	 	 4 	 13.5 	 0.432 	 1.25 	 yes 	 no 	 no 	 SO-16 
LTC1624	 	 3.5 	 36 	 10 	 1.19 	 no 	 no 	 no 	 SO-8 
LTC1625	 	 3.7 	 36 	 10 	 1.19 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16 
LTC1629	 	 4 	 36 	 240 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-28 
LTC1629-6	 4 	 36 	 240 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-28 
LTC1735	 	 3.5 	 36 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 TSSOP-16, SSOP-16 
LTC1735-1	 3.5 	 36 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16, SO-16 
LTC1771	 	 2.8 	 20 	 5 	 1.23 	 no 	 no 	 no 	 MS-8, SO-8 
LTC1775	 	 3.7 	 36 	 20 	 1.19 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16 
LTC1778	 	 4 	 36 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16 
LTC1778-1	 4 	 36 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16 
LTC1876	 	 3.5 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-36 
LTC3608	 	 4 	 18 	 8 	 0.6 	 yes 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-52 
LTC3610	 	 4 	 28 	 12 	 0.6 	 yes 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-64 
LTC3611	 	 4.5 	 32 	 10 	 0.6 	 yes 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-64 
LTC3703	 	 9.3 	 100 	 10 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16, SSOP-28 
LTC3703-5	 9.3 	 60 	 10 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16, SSOP-28 
LTC3707	 	 4.5 	 28 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3707-SYNC	 4.5 	 28 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3708	 	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-32 
LTC3709	 	 5 	 36 	 40 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-32, SSOP-36 
LTC3713	 	 1.5 	 36 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-24 
LTC3727	 	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3727-1	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28, QFN-32 
LTC3727A-1	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3728	 	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-32, SSOP-28 
LTC3728L	 4 	 30 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-32 
LTC3729	 	 4 	 36 	 240 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3729L-6	 4 	 30 	 240 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3731	 	 4 	 36 	 60 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-32, SSOP-36 
LTC3731H	 4 	 36 	 60 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-36 
LTC3770	 	 4 	 32 	 15 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-32, SSOP-28 
LTC3773	 	 3.3 	 36 	 25 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-36, QFN-38 
LTC3778	 	 4 	 36 	 20 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-20 
LTC3802	 	 3 	 30 	 25 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28, QFN-32 
LTC3810	 	 6.2 	 100 	 10 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3810-5	 4.35 	 60 	 20 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-32 
LTC3811	 	 4.5 	 30 	 25 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-38, SSOP-36 
LTC3812-5	 6.2 	 60 	 10 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 TSSOP-16 
LTC3819	 	 4 	 36 	 45 	 1.025 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-36 
LTC3823	 	 4.5 	 30 	 25 	 0.6 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-32, SSOP-28 
LTC3824	 	 4 	 60 	 10 	 0.8 	 no 	 no 	 no 	 MS-10 
LTC3826	 	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-32 
LTC3826-1	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3827	 	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-32 
LTC3827-1	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3828	 	 4 	 28 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28, QFN-32 
LTC3834		 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 TSSOP-20, DFN-20 
LTC3834-1	 4 	 36 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 SSOP-16, DFN-16 
LTC3835	 	 4 	 36 	 5 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 TSSOP-20, QFN-20 
LTC3835-1	 4 	 36 	 5 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 DFN-16, SSOP-16 
LTC3850	 	 4 	 24 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28, QFN-28 
LTC3850-2	 4 	 30 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 SSOP-28 
LTC3851	 	 4 	 38 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 no 	 QFN-16, SSOP-16 
LTC3853	 	 4.5 	 24 	 25 	 0.8 	 no 	 yes 	 yes 	 QFN-40
```


----------



## snarfer (Sep 8, 2008)

> Actually the list of practical bucks in current-mode is pretty limited, what's up there seems to sum up most of it.



I don't see any practical difference between a current mode buck and a voltage mode buck. If it has a feedback pin and a compensation pin it can be used in current mode. As you can see there are quite a number of such ICs. And I didn't even really get started yet. 

If you want to limit this list to just those driver ICs that are specifically designed for LED applications, here are buck type LED driver ICs from Linear.com. And we haven't even gotten started with Texas Instruments, National Semiconductor, International Rectifier, Intersil, Vishay, Maxim, and so on. There could be a thousand or more.


```
Vin Min	Vin Max	Output	LEDs	Mult	Topol Monolthc	Packages
 	V 	V 	A 	# 	yes/no 	  	yes/no 	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  
LT3590	 4.5 	 55 	 0.05 	 10 	 no 	 Buck, LED Driver 	 yes 	 SC70, DFN-6 
LT3595	 4.5 	 45 	 0.05 	 16x10 	 yes 	 Buck, LED Driver 	 yes 	 QFN-56 
LT3496	 3 	 30 	 0.5 	 3x7 	 yes 	 Boost, Buck, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 yes 	 QFN-28 
LTM8040	 4 	 36 	 1 	 4 	 no 	 Buck, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 yes 	 15mm × 9mm × 2.82mm LGA 
LT3592	 3.6 	 36 	 0.5 	 10 	 no 	 Buck, LED Driver 	 yes 	 DFN-10, MS-10 
LT3517	 3 	 30 	 1 	 10 	 no 	 Buck, Boost, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 yes 	 QFN-16, TSSOP-16 
LT3474	 4 	 36 	 1 	 4 	 no 	 Buck, LED Driver 	 yes 	 TSSOP-16 
LT3475	 4 	 36 	 1.5 	 4 	 yes 	 Buck, LED Driver 	 yes 	 TSSOP-20 
LT3518	 3 	 40 	 1.5 	 10 	 no 	 Buck, Boost, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 yes 	 QFN-16 
LT3477	 2.3 	 25 	 2 	 12 	 no 	 Buck, Boost, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 yes 	 QFN-20, TSSOP-20 
LT3478	 2.8 	 36 	 3 	 6 	 no 	 Boost, Buck-Boost, Buck, LED Driver 	 yes 	 TSSOP-16 
LT3755	 4.5 	 40 	  	 25+ 	 no 	 Buck, Boost, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 no 	 QFN-16 
LT3756	 6 	 100 	 1 	 25+ 	 no 	 Buck, Boost, Buck-Boost, LED Driver 	 no 	 QFN-16, MS-16
```


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 8, 2008)

```
If       you use  the code tag
things   can come out in   neat
columns.
```
It's the button with the # on it.


----------



## snarfer (Sep 8, 2008)

Posts edited. Not that it makes these lists any more useful. If you really want to do this you need a better way of sorting and categorizing and a lot more information per device. At the very least you need min and max frequency and current sense threshold voltage. For external switch models you also need to know how much capacitance it can drive and what the switching time is. Other useful information would be if there is a simulation model available, and of course how much it costs.


----------

